# Hanging Egg



## birdfanatic (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey everyone

When i was on my balcony, i saw a pigeon with an egg attached to her bum. It flew away with the egg still attached to her to the apartment's roof. The egg was still attached. Then, she flew away. After 30mins or so, she was on my balcony again, without the egg. I gave her some seed. Should i be worried about the egg? Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have not seen that before! I can only guess it could be a shell attached by some poop? Did it look like a whole egg? Its not normal though, but I supose as long as its gone and the bird looks fine it should be OK.

The parents swop sitting on the nest - could it be that a youngster has just hatched and most of the shell got stuck to the feathers and this one whent looking for some food?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Egg Sticking On Bird........................................*

HI BIRDFANATIC, I have seen this from time to time what has happend is,. that the egg some how broke,while the bird was sitting on it.The egg white leaks out and when it drys it sticks the egg to the bird.This can be caused by birds fighting in the nest and thus cracking the egg,and often when the egg shell is very thin a [ lack of calcum]So don't worry about it.The bird took a bath and the shell washed off GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes that sounds much more plausible! Havent seen it yet though but at least I will know what it is if I do!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HELLO JIGGS, I have seen this in my loft only a few times, fighting is the biggest cause in my loft.How are things in RSA going in to your winter season,here in southern california its been a little slow getting into warm season. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## birdfanatic (Apr 29, 2006)

*?*

But i was standing 1 metre away from it and im pretty sure it was a whole egg.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

birdfanatic said:


> But i was standing 1 metre away from it and im pretty sure it was a whole egg.



Thank you for your concern over the bird and it is egg. As already mentioned the egg might have gotten stuck because it was cracked and the egg white came out and will cause it to stick to her like it is glued and can look like it is whole. 

I wouldn't worry as there is nothing that can be done about the egg, as it was probably just layed, but we are glad the egg wasn't stuck on her anymore, or even worse, inside her.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi George - Leaves everywhere, starting to get cold in the mornings and evenings! All the birds have finished moulting and look good and healthy. Most of the eggs should be hatching in the next week - cleanup is a mission as there are a lot on the floor , Two cracked as they are on cement with the nest around them but so far no eggs on the pigeons bottom


----------

